

Ask HN: Do you typically work on holidays? How much? - larrys

I was at the office yesterday. I'm wondering how many others work on holidays. I include both writing code and learning as work for the purpose of this question.
======
patio11
I work on holidays which have no meaning for me, and generally do not work on
days which have meaning for me, regardless of whether those are officially
designated as holidays. Exceptions given for emergencies, but if you want me
to answer email on Christmas there had better be a _literal_ fire involved.

~~~
larrys
My mother in law is a public school teacher. Although she claims to really
love her job she will take advantage of any opportunity she can to get out of
working. (I don't really have any days that have special meaning to me and
I've never figured out why that is actually.)

------
jf271
If you have family or anyone near to you that feels the holiday is important
then please take the day off. It makes life easier for them and I'm willing to
bet that you could really use a day off, too. It is only one day.

